# dark eldar for release.



## Dialgus (May 7, 2008)

Went to the local games workshop and talked to my friend who works there, He showed me concept art and told me that the Dark Eldar are slated for a Christmas release.

The Dark Eldar look similar to the eldar but with lots of spikes and blades.
Picture in the upcoming White Dwarf.

*This is so horribly untrue its unreal. A) GW do not have a christmas release. B) the release schedule is full well into next year. The concept art is real, and nice, but DE will not be redone this or next year.*


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah i couldnt remeber when they where gonna be rereleased, lord knows they need it. Good news, lets just hope they dont suck


----------



## Franki (May 7, 2008)

dark eldar need a new warrior Model at the very least, k:


----------



## Hidemons (Feb 28, 2008)

Man, I've been waiting for the Dark Eldar to be rereleased... but you know I have heard rumors that their areas of expertise ( extreme speed, strong hitting and frailty) are all going to be nerfed. That really sucks. The extremes are like the entire point of the Dark Eldar army.


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Ooooohhhh!!! Finally an update to DE they are awesome.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Franki said:


> dark eldar need a new warrior Model at the very least, k:


They need a hell of a lot more than that. Gotta be one of THE ugliest armies going. The models for nearly 90% of the entire range are total ass. I especially dislike the whole dunce cap look they have.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

this dex is the most deserving of a decent update. i would be very dissapointed if jervis took his nerf chainsaw to this army, after waiting for an update for nearly 3 editions.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Jervis chainsaw only cuts fluff. I have to admit that while I dont like the background implications of Jervis's re-writes, the rules and army lists he does have been for the most part decent. Orks I think were a very good re-write, fairly head on with the Eldar, Chaos could use a minor tweak to weaken it, but in all there has not been to much I would say is wrong with the army list side of his codices.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I know it's small, but here's an idea of what the new Dark Eldar will look like.

Got this from Bell of Lost Souls.

http://bp1.blogger.com/_4nzgPbHlNo4/SDTzZutZ3JI/AAAAAAAABkM/TnGUnaQzsfs/s1600-h/5th-DE.jpg

Think Guardians with spikes.


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

all i can say is. About damn time they re released the dark eldar, geezus its been way too damn long for this.


----------



## Brain Deleted (May 12, 2008)

Any one seen the haemonculi concept sculpts? 









Personally I think DE need to move away from the whole Spikey=Evil and Bad Ass approach to modeling. Maybe more emphasis on the body horror theme.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Those sculpts aren't for the new Dark Eldar release. They were "test" sculps from some time ago, I believe.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

There goes the Glam Rock look.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

With the picture you provided Katie it seems to me that they're just guardians with Spikier armour on their arms. I liked the old models If their helmets were a little bit shorter.....


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> I actually think the Warrior models were one of the better minis for the army. I dont mind the bigger helmets, cos then they dont look like guardians. I hope they keep DE spiky, but to a lesser extent, or all we gonna get is Eldar in dark armour, and that would really suck. Now the grotesques are a different tale.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Any new models better be damn more than "Guardians with spikes."

We space drow want nothing to do with our pansy cousins.

And I agree with fire. I love the classic DE Warrior models, with the exception of the guy with the 'fro and one of the uglier helmets.


I really want a new badder-ass Talos model. GOOO TALOS!


----------



## Dialgus (May 7, 2008)

Talos should be redone along with more plastic elites, but that one is a rumour.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

Anphicar said:


> Any new models better be damn more than "Guardians with spikes."
> 
> We space drow want nothing to do with our pansy cousins.
> 
> ...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

This rumour is so horribly untrue i'm going to edit the first post. They are not happening this year, nor next.

the new art is real, and from the rulebook DE section


----------



## blaablaa (May 23, 2008)

i also heard their releasing a new codex for them and models hop they look good


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I'm with Torealis on this. This is the only rumor where I've seen Dark eldar mentioned for this year. The new warrior art is in this months white dwarf over here. Could be different in other countries. I'd say they got mixed up with Dark elves but that's August


----------

